# vittoria or gp4000 for gravel



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*vittoria or gp4000 for gravel and rain*

Which tire sticks/ flats less with small pebbles and better in rain? I( dont like krylion.)


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

The GP4000 (S or black) is the most durable and long-lasting tire I've use... better than Krylion. That Black Chili tread isn't just marketing hype. In addition they score better on rolling resistance than any comparable tire.


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

I had gone off road on a gp4000 (not by choice) for about a mile and I didn't get a flat I donno if that helps you...


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll third the Continentals, just don't let the gravel hit the sidewall, then you'll be buying a new tire.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Vittoria Pave would be my first choice for gravel and off road. I don't trust Conti sidewalls in any situation where the sidewall could get hit. For a generally tough tire they somehow can violate the laws of the universe and still have sidewalls like wet TP.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

EDUC8-or said:


> I'll third the Continentals, just don't let the gravel hit the sidewall, then you'll be buying a new tire.


I live on a gravel road and ride on others... no problems with Contis for me.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

rruff said:


> I live on a gravel road and ride on others... no problems with Contis for me.


I think you've sold me on the Conti's rruff.
I've been umming and aahing whether to grab some GP4000's or Rubino slicks or Krylion's. 

Once upon a time it was 6km dirt and bunny hopping 5 cattle grids before I hit bitumen, (or 15km if I went left instead of right at the letterbox) and the worst that happened was a couple of pinchflats on Axial Pro's or Gator Skins. (till I wised up to latex tubes) 

I only have about 1km of dirt till a bitumen road these days.
After a few years off the bike I fitted a pair of Michelin Pro Race I had stashed in the back of a cupboard that were bought from PBK too many years ago now, and they have a few too many micro cracks through them for my peace of mind so I think some GP4000's might be ordered soon.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I used the Michelin PR3s before I switched to Conti... huge difference in durability. The Contis wear so well I even started riding up my gravel 16% driveway (so some slipping involved), and I still get 3k miles out of a rear, compared to less than 2k for Krylions and 1.5k for PR3s (if I'm lucky). 

I'm going to start using a Conti SS on the front for the summer "race" season, because even though it is missing the anti-puncture belt and has thin tread, I figure it will be durable enough.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Krylion and GP4000*

Switched from Krylions to GP4000 (black and S model) and dont think you could go wrong with either (although I've heard that the production of krylions was recently switched from France to Thailand and may not be as good quality). I was happy with the Krylion's, as they are very durable and I put many hassle free miles on them (still have some new ones that I'll keep around). I've also been happy with the Conti's so far (but only put about 1k miles so far). I'm wondering if my wider Hed Ardennes rims will help protect the sidewalls more, hmmm.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I just replaced my 2nd Conti GP4000 (actually, 3rd, I think) tire in a few months due to sidewall cuts/tears, and I only stick to paved roads. I bought different tires this time, especially since I've heard many others have the same issues.


----------

